# Homemade honey press?



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

You may be interested in the photos and text of post #12 of this thread:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ar-for-melting-out-honey-directly-from-frames


----------



## squirrel (Nov 24, 2013)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> You may be interested in the photos and text of post #12 of this thread:
> 
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ar-for-melting-out-honey-directly-from-frames


Nice! Thank you! That looks like a pretty easy design there, probably have most of the pieces lying around.


----------

